# Keil & Delitzsch 10 vol. commentary OT set



## Mayflower (Nov 2, 2004)

Who has this set ?, is it really worthy to buy ? Is oke, good, very good or excellent ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't have it but it's been on my wish list for a long time. It's been highly recommended to me by sources that I trust.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 2, 2004)

There are better choices. What do you already have


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 2, 2004)

If you find it for really cheap, get it but if you are like me (hard-pressed for money) get other things first. But then again, it is a classic, almost.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 2, 2004)

If you are looking into buying it, get it electronically. I have it in the Libronix format and it helps researching immensely. You can get it here  for $119.95, Retail $159.95


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 2, 2004)

I can buy it for $119,-. Which good commentaries on the OT are still worhty to buy ? Please not only technical !

Ralph

(I have: Calvin, Robert Hawker, Hendrikson, Matthew Henry ). Which do i need more ?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, my "classic spirit" compels me to dissent with a couple men above. My first two commentary sets were Calvin on the NT and K&D on the OT. Together they comment on almost the whole Bible (exceptions of 2+3 John and Revelation). So, if only for a readable scholarliness and completeness, K&D is very worth having.

This set is still in print (or electronic media! hmmm, tempting) for good reason. K&D may lack the minutiae and exhaustiveness of some modern commentaries, but for comprehensiveness, unity, and comprehensibility (the same qualities that still make Calvin invaluable), they have seldom been surpassed in 100+ years, In my humble opinion.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 2, 2004)

New International Commentary on the Old Testament (NICOT)
Word Biblical Commentary
Tyndale

Not all of the individual volumes are created equal but they represent an overall conservative thrust.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 2, 2004)

My favorite quick resource is Matthew Poole's Commentary.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> My favorite quick resource is Matthew Poole's Commentary.


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 2, 2004)

Whats so is special about Matthew Poole ? Can you compare it with Matthew Henry ?


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 2, 2004)

I also have also : Jamieson fausset Brown Bible commmentary.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 2, 2004)

Be careful with Word Commentary. They are generally evangelical and their scholarship is incisive (and they have a deal of practicality with them as well). However, some of their authors are committed to the New Perspective (Romans I think).


----------



## daveb (Nov 2, 2004)

> Be careful with Word Commentary. They are generally evangelical and their scholarship is incisive (and they have a deal of practicality with them as well). However, some of their authors are committed to the New Perspective (Romans I think).



James Dunn wrote the Romans commentary so it's guaranteed that it is NP.

[Edited on 2-11-2004 by daveb]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 2, 2004)

M. Henry is my second 'go to' guy! Henry and Poole are very similar.........


----------



## RickyReformed (Nov 6, 2004)

The e-sword bible study software has the Keil and Delitzsch OT commentary available for free! You do need to have the e-sword software installed to use (but it's also available for free!)

http://www.e-sword.net/commentaries.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RickyReformed_
> The e-sword bible study software has the Keil and Delitzsch OT commentary available for free! You do need to have the e-sword software installed to use (but it's also available for free!)
> 
> http://www.e-sword.net/commentaries.html



Great tip, thanks!


----------

